# JKD/WC trapping vs. FMA trapping?



## tmanifold

What are some of the fundemental Differences in Wing Chun style trapping and Fma style trapping? I have a basic understanding of the WC style but the only guy who taught FMA in my town has moved away so I haven't got to see the Filipino look.

Tony


----------



## AldonAsher

The main difference I have observed is WC almost always maintains centerline.  FMA will either maintain centerline and use a WC-like trap to enter or will give centerline and use a gunting to enter.  I believe the difference is due to WC developing in a more closed-in environment than most of the FMAs (though the FMAs have tactics used to fight in doorways and other areas that afford very little lateral movement, i.e. banda banda). 

Let me qualify my opinion by stating I have never formally taken WC and my knowledge of WC trapping comes from JKD training, WC videos, and WC books.  If my assessment is flawed, I apolegize to my WC brothers and sisters.


One in the arts,
Al


----------



## Danny T

I cant speak on all of the hundreds of Filipino arts and the many different Wing Chun styles,  but the major differences I have experienced between Jiu Wan Wing Chun and Pekiti-Tirsia Kali trapping is in how the body structure is utilized to control pressure and what is being done with the traps. In our Wing Chun the pressure is supported by structure, is driven from the ground and imparted into the opponent to destroy their structure by the blending of the two centers of gravity. We also trap only to continue to hit  Trapping is a byproduct of proper position and hitting. Although trapping can be utilized as a strategy it is usually much quicker and simpler to just hit.
In Pekiti-Tirsia trapping is utilized to control the opponents limbs because it is assumed the limbs are holding a bladed weapon. Therefore it is of the utmost importance the weapon-wielding limb be controlled and/or rendered nonfunctional immediately.

Danny T


----------



## MNKaliGroupRayW

Hello all,

Most if not all the comments so far seem to mesh with my experiences in JKD and Kali. I have been in JKD and Inosanto method kali since 98 and love JKD trapping and panantukan, the empty hand component of kali. 
Kali does tend to work from a outside referense or a spread open guard to invite an advesary into the center line where guntiings (scissoring hand strike destructions), sekohs (elbow strike destructtions), or deflecting eye jab can be employed. Petkiti-Tirsia and other kali styles do reference the other hands in an effort to prevent counter or set up the body for another attack.

As for JKD trapping we also trap only to get in with heavier weapons like a straight blast, elbows and head butts. The wing chun influence does tend to favor a move to the centerline, but one of my smaller asian american instructors prefers to stay out side, not ending up between to arms of larger opponents. 

And the way we train trapping frequently will use methods of both together wich works quite well. What do they call that "gestalt theory" where the whole is greater than the some of its parts! Both have strengths, that compliment each other!

Ray W


----------



## arnisador

I too have been studying JKD and find it interesting to compare their trapping hands with that of Modern Arnis. I find them rather different, honestly--the JKD form tries to dominate the centerline and briefly tie someone up to get into HKE range, while the latter is a block with a check that can be used against a variety of weapons and also to close the distance.


----------



## monkey

As a Bruce Lee Oakland line student I will say this the early phase Chinese gung-fu tought how to get out of the traps.Junfan(also Bruces name)tought how to deploy verious traps from attack by draw-attack by combo-attack by hand imoble-attack by respond to the echo-attack by progression-attack by indertc.These can all be done scientificly-simplistic-non telegraphic-& lets you explore all your option such as inside gates-outter gates-lower gates.The philippino traps have some of the basic strucktures & deploy gunting.JKD can utilies that 1 responce for example (not the total art like concepts study by rather 1 motion or move like gunting)this grants the jkd person plablity.For some one under Dan who was under Bruce they should have this or know of it & how to deploy & stae as I have.If they do not then some were down the like the art of philosophy that Bruce studied aaaaa& got a phd. in is lost to them & they should not clai the art were they lack,just becouse they might have time under some one who may met or trained with Bruce.Wise man always fights 3-d.Be formless-shapeless.Bruce Lee


----------



## Robert Lee

Trapping can be fun to train. But it remains used for hitting. And if you can hit no need to trap at all. Now a person can lead with a trap to go right to hitting. But didnt Bruce at later stages reduce his trapping for more advanced interception. meaning higher stage is HIT slip hit move hit trap hit some more. But trapping is good training. Hard to get going in the spars and contact training. But works if you let go and just trap when it happens. Just my 2 cents


----------



## monkey

We had bits of each art like bit of Chinese gung fu to Intro as youll see the program on the dvd sent-then the junfan with chi sau how to use 5 ways of attack & 1 of with is Indirect attack 1965 intro not Prgressive indert but Indert then progress.Jkd  di not trap as youll see again on the dvd.It may look like I trap but I destroy tle attacking limbs & put in place so fast that the person cant untrap as their brain can only hanlde 1 pin thought at atime but multi & they sut down.Total Interception.JKD hurts inside -Karate is like a iron bar wack & hurts out side.JKD is an Ironball  on a chain & gose wang & hurts inside.FEEL DONT THINK!


----------



## monkey

Soory ment to hit edit first but too late & some like indert  came out.Should be insert.My bad forgive me I do have a stigmatisum but & get  a reply soorry if I goof I hope.


----------

